# Anyone have a copy of Christian Henson's May 2019 Twitch Video?



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 12, 2019)

Does anyone perhaps have a downloaded copy of the May 2019 Twitch composing video by Christian Henson?

I've contacted Spitfire and it seems they don't have it, and Twitch deleted it.

Feel free to contact me directly if you like.


----------

